# How to become a mason



## Pastor K. Bonsu (Aug 9, 2017)

it's been seven years since I started searching on how to join the mason family but yet, I couldn't find a way. I have located some of the meeting places in Ghana but I couldn't get access to the place. please lead me through.


----------



## goomba (Aug 9, 2017)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grand+lodge+of+ghana


----------



## Charles Thomas (Sep 20, 2017)

Pastor K. Bonsu said:


> it's been seven years since I started searching on how to join the mason family but yet, I couldn't find a way. I have located some of the meeting places in Ghana but I couldn't get access to the place. please lead me through.



Visit http://grandlodgeofghana.org/
Or whatsapp me on+1 854-529-2928 for assistance


----------



## LK600 (Sep 20, 2017)

But you did find a way to make two posts with the exact same statement?


----------



## Abidoye Aina (Oct 7, 2017)

Plz am looking for grand lodge temple in Lagos plzzzzz


----------



## Abidoye Aina (Oct 7, 2017)

Where is they location in Lagos as in the temple


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 7, 2017)

http://prudencelodge.org/
http://prudencelodge.org/index.php/freemasonry/how-to-join


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 7, 2017)

Abidoye Aina said:


> Where is they location in Lagos as in the temple



http://prudencelodge.org/index.php/freemasonry/how-to-join
http://prudencelodge.org/

There is a telephone number at the bottom of these pages. Give it a shot.


----------



## coachn (Oct 8, 2017)

Pastor K. Bonsu said:


> it's been seven years since I started searching on how to join the mason family but yet, I couldn't find a way. I have located some of the meeting places in Ghana but I couldn't get access to the place. please lead me through.


READ THIS AND ALL OF ITS ASSOCIATED LINKS: https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


Abidoye Aina said:


> Plz am looking for grand lodge temple in Lagos plzzzzz


READ THIS AND ALL OF ITS ASSOCIATED LINKS: https://buildinghiram.blogspot.com/2017/06/help-aid-assist-distant-membership.html


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 8, 2017)

Any information that this person could possibly need to answer the question has been answered.

This Thread is now Closed. The quest is wholly up to the individual. Thank you all for your assistance.


----------

